# Questions About Terracotta Saucer Water Dish



## Buddybenj (Jul 14, 2016)

I bought this for a water dish: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GAPSVW8/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

Is this good for a tortoise? It is about 2 inches deep. Is that too high for the tortoise to get in and out of it?

Also, should I sink it into the substrate so the lip is only slightly above the ground? And, should I fill it all the way with water or is that too much?


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 14, 2016)

Buddybenj said:


> I bought this for a water dish: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GAPSVW8/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> 
> Is this good for a tortoise? It is about 2 inches deep. Is that too high for the tortoise to get in and out of it?
> 
> Also, should I sink it into the substrate so the lip is only slightly above the ground? And, should I fill it all the way with water or is that too much?


I think it's a bit too deep for a tort. Sorry, don't mean to let you down here, ok?

Did you get a tort yet? If so, please post pics of him/her and his/her enclosure.

And a very warm welcome to the forum!


----------



## Buddybenj (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. Could you please link me an acceptable water dish that isn't too deep. All the other terracotta saucers I looked at were also about 2 inches deep.

I haven't got the tortoise yet.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 14, 2016)

Is there a nursery or a home improvement store near you?
The terracotta ones are what I have been using. they are shallow and offer good traction.
That one could be used if you place a layer of small stones in the bottom. (But stones too large for a tortoise to swallow.)
There are also glazed flower pot saucers that are shallow and the glaze makes them super easy to wipe clean.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 14, 2016)

Buddybenj said:


> Thanks for the advice. Could you please link me an acceptable water dish that isn't too deep. All the other terracotta saucers I looked at were also about 2 inches deep.
> 
> I haven't got the tortoise yet.


There are very many threads on "water dishes." You could read those, and if you need further help, do not hesitate to ask for it.

Look forward to seeing pics of your tort.


----------



## Buddybenj (Jul 14, 2016)

I looked through the threads on water dishes but I couldn't find one which linked to an item on Amazon (or any other website). I just saw some pictures and I couldn't find any online which looked like them.

Also, how much do I fill the saucer?


----------



## mctlong (Jul 14, 2016)

How big is your tortoise? If the saucer is too deep for them, you could always put some river pebbles on the bottom of the dish to make it more shallow.


----------



## Buddybenj (Jul 14, 2016)

It will be a Russian tortoise, so it will probably grow to be about 6 inches.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 14, 2016)

Buddybenj said:


> I looked through the threads on water dishes but I couldn't find one which linked to an item on Amazon (or any other website). I just saw some pictures and I couldn't find any online which looked like them.
> 
> Also, how much do I fill the saucer?








See? This only is a shallow one. Oli (my beloved Greek tort has on like it, which Ed (@ZEROPILOT ) sent me. Thanks Ed!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 14, 2016)

I doubt you'll have to worry about the depth of the dish. I have several Russian tortoises and I've seen them drink out of their saucer, but I've never seen them get in it.

The dish you bought is just fine. Dig a circular hole in the ground and sink the dish down so the lip is level with the ground. Then put a layer of small pebbles in the bottom to make it a bit more shallow (just in case you get a tortoise that likes to bathe).


----------



## Buddybenj (Jul 14, 2016)

The image isn't showing up for me. Also, I can't find where to buy one of the shallow ones.


----------



## Buddybenj (Jul 14, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I doubt you'll have to worry about the depth of the dish. I have several Russian tortoises and I've seen them drink out of their saucer, but I've never seen them get in it.
> 
> The dish you bought is just fine. Dig a circular hole in the ground and sink the dish down so the lip is level with the ground. Then put a layer of small pebbles in the bottom to make it a bit more shallow (just in case you get a tortoise that likes to bathe).


Thanks!


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 14, 2016)

Buddybenj said:


> The image isn't showing up for me. Also, I can't find where to buy one of the shallow ones.


Terribly sorry, I'll try to send it once again. Apologies.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 14, 2016)

Buddybenj said:


> Thanks for the advice. Could you please link me an acceptable water dish that isn't too deep. All the other terracotta saucers I looked at were also about
> 2 inches deep.
> 
> I haven't got the tortoise yet.



If you search "1inch saucer" or "bonsai tray" on Amazon, a few good options come up, such as these. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01DYCFKMS/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MOYH5U8/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2016)

Buddybenj said:


> Also, I can't find where to buy one of the shallow ones.



Is it an option to go to Lowes, Home Depot or Osh? They all have what you need.

I think the dish you bought is too deep and its that plastic stuff too, which I'm not a fan of.


----------



## Rue (Jul 14, 2016)

Why is it THAT expensive? Especially if it's plastic?

I bought what I thought was a super expensive terra cotta designer saucer from a garden centre...for $7.

Most of the others are $2-5. I bought those at Walmart...or Home Depot...etc.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 14, 2016)

Here you go, I am sending you the pic again. Please confirm receipt.


----------



## Buddybenj (Jul 14, 2016)

Gillian Moore said:


> View attachment 180215
> 
> Here you go, I am sending you the pic again. Please confirm receipt.


Thanks!


----------



## Buddybenj (Jul 14, 2016)

Tom said:


> Is it an option to go to Lowes, Home Depot or Osh? They all have what you need.
> 
> I think the dish you bought is too deep and its that plastic stuff too, which I'm not a fan of.


I have a Home Depot. But, I think I may just take Yvonne's advice.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Jul 14, 2016)

*This is what you need , it comes in as many sizes as the pots do ;*




*As Tom said you can get them just about any where plants or planting supply's are sold *


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2016)

Buddybenj said:


> I have a Home Depot. But, I think I may just take Yvonne's advice.



That is fine, but be aware the russians are notorious for flipping in their water bowls. I usually agree with Yvonne's advice, but this is an exception. If she is wrong and your tortoise ends up upside down in that bowl, he could die. If you use a shallower bowl, there is no potentially dangerous downside.

Just food for thought...


----------



## Buddybenj (Jul 14, 2016)

Tom said:


> That is fine, but be aware the russians are notorious for flipping in their water bowls. I usually agree with Yvonne's advice, but this is an exception. If she is wrong and your tortoise ends up upside down in that bowl, he could die. If you use a shallower bowl, there is no potentially dangerous downside.
> 
> Just food for thought...


But if I fill it 1/3 the way with pebbles it should be shallow and therefore safe right?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 14, 2016)

I've found babies upside down in my pebble-filled waterers and their heads are out of the water. Once you have pebbles in the bottom, the water is barely deep enough to submerge their little faces to drink.


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2016)

Buddybenj said:


> But if I fill it 1/3 the way with pebbles it should be shallow and therefore safe right?



I've never done that, so I can't give a good answer. Its not something I would try, and I see no reason to when I can get a shallow dish and not have to worry about it.

What if he moves the pebbles? What if he's on his back, and all the wiggling separates the pebbles and allows him to sink deeper into the water? How do you keep it clean and sanitary with pebbles? My water dishes get nasty every day. I have to rinse, scrub and refill them daily. Having to clean the pebbles would add a tremendous amount of time to this otherwise simple task. And for what reason? Why not just get the right size dish?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 14, 2016)

I pick up the saucer of pebbles and take it to the sink to flush it out...sometimes two or three times a day. I don't scrub, I just flush out the bad water. The small rocks are covering the whole bottom of the saucer and I've never seen them move to expose the bottom of the saucer.

If it's going to cause this big of a stink, I vote for biting the bullet and buying a more shallow saucer. They're not very expensive.


----------

